# Information or knowledge on a particular Super Acrosport 1



## jgross (Feb 3, 2014)

Haven't posted in a while since my unfortunate loss of my last Acrosport 1. I am posting to see if anyone has information or knowledge of the Baby Blue with yellow, black and white detailed Super Acrosport 1 N6GE on Barnstormers? Not the blue and white one, not interested in that one.

Any information is appreciated.

Thanks,

Jim


----------

